# Hia k esty simpatyka



## mikasa_90

Hello again people

My train of the day:


*hia k esty simpatyka...t shi pup*
*lasa sh mie id tau*
*ce cruciulitza marfa ia*
*hai k iejti bunaa*
*daca ai lasa tu pozele normale ai fi si mai frumoasa*
cf fato
frumy poza:X 


frumy tu:X 


besc fah:X(= te iubesc foarte?)= I love you much
hey you are funny I give you a kiss
Give me you id yahoo
3????
you are great
If you give your photos in normal status you will be very beautiful
ce mai faci fata?= What are you doing girl?
frumy poza= poza frumoasa= wonderful photo


----------



## OldAvatar

That is not your train of the day. That's the same hi5 crap and doesn't deserve any sort of attention. I guess it's time for some measures to be taken from the moderators so such language's massacres will not be permitted anymore.


Moderator note: 
1. Chat and SMS language style are permitted as a *topic* of discussion. Whether we like it or not, it is part of the language.
2. Please open a new thread for each separate topic. (see the rules).


----------



## mikasa_90

What can I do? 
I want to understand what they tell me and I want to reply them
but if that is a problem never mind thank you anyway


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> What can I do?
> I want to understand what they tell me and I want to reply them
> but if that is a problem never mind thank you anyway



Don't worry, you got very well their message. 
You are sweet, it's only their way of expressing themselves that's annoying


----------



## mikasa_90

Thanks CriHart.
I know that is not very good for studying Romanian but I think that teenager don't speak

Romanian but dialects and slangs and it is important too study a ''Romanian'' like you 

mean.


----------

